# Insuring a car I don't own?



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Guys,
A Friend of mine is being deployed to Afghanistan next month for 6 months, and is leaving me his little Mx-5 to play with for the summer.

His own insurance is due to expire, so I want to find out if I can insure it myself, even if I don't own it?

Sky, Flux? Any ideaS?

Mook


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Surely he could extend the insurance and add you as a named driver? You then pay him the insurance money, or split it or whatever. 

(Later perhaps he could take his name off temporarily?)


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

everytime i get a quote for insurance i always get the question "do you own the car?" i have always answered "yes" so im not so sure. 

the que is this....if you are able to insure a car not belong to you or let say your friend's car..... you can probably insure any car you can see on the road even if you dont know who owns it?

i asked this question to myself already, but i answered it "no"....

pls enlighten me as well.. would be nice to know


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Yes you can have your own insurance policy on a car that you do not own.

I have an Admiral policy providing cover for my sister's car. HTH.


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

but who gets the payment if you had an accident? i assume its the owner of the car but then you will loose you no claims bonus and your insurance premium will rocket high. therefore it is the insurer's risk.

have you actually insured a car not belong to you? great info!:thumbsup:


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

Kadir said:


> I have an Admiral policy providing cover for my sister's car. HTH.


i assume she is a named driver as well


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

You need to be careful not to have a car insured twice I think...


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

hmm. I think i'll have to phone Sky


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

you cant insure a car you dont own (non trade)

i tried this last summer

unless log book is yours, its a mare to do.

best for him to keep the insurance ticking over, and add you on as a driver.

get him to provide you with a signed written letter to say you have unconditional right to drive the car with his permission whilst away as back up


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Im so borrowing this!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

nightcrawler said:


> i assume she is a named driver as well


She is indeed.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

trouble is, he's under 25 so his insurance for the year will still be top heavy.


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

Unless it is a close family member's car, you cannot insure it as you have no insurable interest in it. 

Ollie
Sky Insurance

Car Club Insurance Scheme from Sky Insurance


----------



## freak4speed (Feb 9, 2007)

*..*

I insured my girlfriends car that was in her name as the insurance quotes she had were extortionate. Never had any problems and we made a claim when someone rear ended her. Insurance never had a problem with it.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

SkyInsurance said:


> Unless it is a close family member's car, you cannot insure it as you have no insurable interest in it.
> 
> Ollie
> Sky Insurance
> ...


Thanks Ollie, As a registration document isn't proof of ownership, if he wrote me a letter stating that the car legally belonged to me, would that be adequate? 

Mook


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> Thanks Ollie, As a registration document isn't proof of ownership, if he wrote me a letter stating that the car legally belonged to me, would that be adequate?
> 
> Mook


You may want to check with other individual insurers but in our case we'd need the name swapped over on the V5. 

Thanks

Ollie
Sky Insurance

Car Club Insurance Scheme from Sky Insurance


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks ollie. I'll pm my details for a quote if my name was on the V5

Thanks

Mook


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Marky_GTSt said:


> You need to be careful not to have a car insured twice I think...


I'm not sure how big an issue that is, I thought it was claiming on more than one policy that was dodgy. ???


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

Kadir said:


> She is indeed.


therefore you are the named driver then, not your sister. legally she is binded with the terms and conditions of the policy as the owner. but we are talking about insuring a car not belongs to you, not registered to you, without he/she as a named driver. hence your own policy.


----------

